#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Need help writing a macro to reformat an appointment in outlook

## batman3891

So I will be honest I have no clue what I am doing. I really have been trying to wrap my head around this but I can't seem to grasp it. I want to format the entire body text.

This is what I do manually:

1.) Format entire text body Arial Narrow Font size 10

2.) Format very first line and the line beginning with "Presite:" as Arial Narrow Font size 12 Bold

3.) Remove empty line(s) between street address and city/state

4.) Make line with "ATTN:" & "Phone:" Arial Narrow Font size 14 Bold and place empty line above and below this line

5.) Finally, find key words i.e. "EPC DVD SEATS (SEAT COUNT)2" Arial Narrow Font size 10, bold and blue text color

This is what it looks like.
Sample Order Original.png
This is what I am shooting for.
Sample Order Formatted.png

This is the VBA code that the Macro recorder got from Word.



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Thank you so much for any help you'd be willing to offer!

----------

